# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Βοήθεια για επιλογή σταντ

## giotakismille

σημερα θα παω να αγορασα ενα σταντ...πρωτη φορα...τι να ζειτησω?
τι παιχνιδακια να εχει/?αν μπορειτε δειξτε μου τα δικα σας!

----------


## vicky_ath

*Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι.*

Το φόρουμ είναι γεμάτο ιδέες με σταντ είτε χειροποίητα, είτε έτοιμα αγορασμένα!
Συνήθως παιχνίδια δεν έχουν επάνω, αλλά μπορείς έπειτα να προσθέσεις εσύ κάποια πράγματα που σου αρέσουν.

----------

